

Why (Regular) Releases Matter - chromatic
http://www.modernperlbooks.com/mt/2009/05/why-regular-releases-matter.html

======
dantheman
Regular Releases are important because they force you develop stable
intermediate forms; which hearkens back to Simon's Parable of the Two
Watchmakers:

There once were two watchmakers, named Hora and Tempus, who made very fine
watches. The phones in their workshops rang frequently and new customers were
constantly calling them. However, Hora prospered while Tempus became poorer
and poorer. In the end, Tempus lost his shop. What was the reason behind this?

The watches consisted of about 1000 parts each. The watches that Tempus made
were designed such that, when he had to put down a partly assembled watch, it
immediately fell into pieces and had to be reassembled from the basic
elements. Hora had designed his watches so that he could put together sub-
assemblies of about ten components each, and each sub-assembly could be put
down without falling apart. Ten of these subassemblies could be put together
to make a larger sub-assembly, and ten of the larger sub-assemblies
constituted the whole watch

------
shalmanese
It took me 40 seconds of staring at the title and wondering "Who is regular
and why is he releasing matter?" before I could properly parse that title.

~~~
jibiki
That was my first parse as well. Did anybody get it right on the first try?

~~~
Dobbs
I didn't have any issues. It actually took me reading the title several times
to see what you guys were talking about.

